# Petaluma, Ca. Swap Meet Sunday May 15, 2022



## StingrayRider (May 13, 2022)

Old car parts swap but old bicycles and parts usually show up. Free for buyers.-A rarity these days around here. Always been a great meet on a giant lawn.


----------



## bobcycles (May 14, 2022)

PIX!


----------

